# Anyone knowing electronics please help me..



## ajaybc (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a P4 machne with Intel original 845GLVA motherboard which doesn't
support automatic booting.Please anyone knowing electronics please send me the circuit of a device that can boot the computer at a preset time.
PLEASE................................................................................


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 28, 2007)

I dont know much about automatic booting topic but once someone discussed here that a compro TV tuner card had preset time to boot the comp & record the show & then shutdown & record at another time, so getting a 2000/- card might help giving  u both capabilities.

Search for such cards, that might help.
I wonder what could else be this useful apart from TV recording, why would u want ur comp to boot automatically.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

ajaybc said:
			
		

> I have a P4 machne with Intel original 845GLVA motherboard which doesn't
> support automatic booting.Please anyone knowing electronics please send me the circuit of a device that can boot the computer at a preset time.
> PLEASE................................................................................


 unless you know how the power supply is routed on the mobo its not possible to interface a separate circuit. wid the advent of acpi and atx power supply its not like the earlier at psu where simply turning on the power switch will turn on the system (so to make a circuit like this you cud employ the IC 555 timer). unless the mobo supports it and has options in bios its not possible.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 28, 2007)

MY BIOS support this feature but I have not ever used it, actually never needed it.

IF ur sole purpose is to start download (rather booting) at a particular time (unlimited bandwidth at night) then u r trying to reinvent the wheel............no need to do that, there are 100s of software which will do that for you, they can stop all internet downlaod & start download as per your preset time, so u dont have to wake up at odd hrs.

U can control ur bandwidth, 
u can control what all application are allowed to connect 
u can control the start time & end time. 
IN gud old days of dial up connection I had such software...........let me see if I can find out that for you......................but I am sure there r plenty of them now.

Make another post in software forum asking about ur actual requirements & some member can surely help u.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

@infra i hink its rather easy ... the power button conx on the cabinet can be easily trigerred by an external timer ckt and that wud be rather easy to setup

so the setup wud be like the power button conx on the cabinet wud be trigerred by a 555


----------



## csczero (Aug 28, 2007)

Putting PC on STAND BY with Windows schedular would do the trick


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

yes imav, you can then you'll need a two way switch to shift from the timer to the power button. its not difficult.. but hafing support in bios is always a better and safer option.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 28, 2007)

My plan is this:see image attachment 
Will u please tell me how to use that timer bcoz iam an absolute zero in electronics.please send me the circuit drawing


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

i hav very limited knowledge of electronics... but u can use a software that can access ur cmos timer and accordingly switch on/off ur computer..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

ajay the problem wid ur circuit is that the power button is no longer the kinda one shown by you. so you can't haf the timer circuit in parallel. you'll hafta use a two way switch for that.

things required to set the timer will be a variac (variable capacitor) and/or a rheostat (variable resistor). the time duration is calculated by this formula, if i remember rite (Been 3 years since i studied used it!!   )
T = 1.1RC where t is time in secs, r is the resistance in ohms and c is the capacitance in farads. C is chosen to some viable value then R is adjusted accordingly for a required value of t. but then this circuit will need a separate power supply of its own and one thing to remember is that the ic555 needs to be operated in the monostable mode.

man! this is interesting. we can haf a small project on this  i'll get back in sometime. gotta go out for some work. meanwhile it'd be good to see people pouring in the ideas


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

infra how do u include a clock in it  ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

you don't include a clock! you set the timer from the values of potentiometer and the capacitor!


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 28, 2007)

I want the device somewhat like an alarm clock where u can set the time for booting just like u do for setting alarms.It then wud be very convenient to use.
*The following text may be idiotic.IF IT IS,IT IS OUT OF MY IGNORANCE OF ELECTRONICS*

Can we use the same mechanism like in digital alarm clock?
i.e wen the preset time comes it sends a small current to the buzzer which make the noise.The same thing with a little diff can be applied here.
That is wen the preset time comes the circuit  is complete(the two wires of the power button is shorted) for a second or two and the computer boots up.
If it is possible please send me the circuit diagram.I can get an old alarm clock and we can make necessary changes for this purpose.

Please ...Please help me.......


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 28, 2007)

Search here
*www.electronicsforu.com


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats gud source for finding ur kind of circuits here the link to that page *www.electronicsforu.com/electronicsforu/lab/

look at no. 40 & 170
*www.electronicsforu.com/efylinux/circuit/dec99/self.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

this is getting interesting!  ajay, you'll need a relay to complete the circuit as the current is jus too small and finding a relay that operates at such a low current value is a task too 

all we want to build here is a simple timed trigger circuit. the timer is the ic555 and the triggering device is a small relay (an electromechanical triggering device). however, the time mebbe restricted to minutes unless we use some not so common potentiometers and capacitors.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 28, 2007)

ajaybc said:
			
		

> *The following text may be idiotic.IF IT IS,IT IS OUT OF MY IGNORANCE OF ELECTRONICS*
> 
> Can we use the same mechanism like in digital alarm clock?
> i.e wen the preset time comes it sends a small current to the buzzer which make the noise.The same thing with a little diff can be applied here.
> ...


Yeah this will do the trick u can make use of that voltage coming to the buzzer, u only need a small amplifier to increase the current to drive a relay.This  will make a cheap timer clock with good accuracy.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 28, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Yeah this will do the trick u can make use of that voltage coming to the buzzer, u only need a small amplifier to increase the current to drive a relay.This  will make a cheap timer clock with good accuracy.



Will any one give me the circuit diagram for the modifications I should make in the alarm clock,like he said with amplifier.
Please..........................................................

I saw somewat similar circuits in electronicsforyou.com but it requires lots of modifications
If any one can tell me how to modify an alarm clock for this I wud be greatful


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

@ajay
i went thru the circuit and it'll work. but i haf one doubt regarding the relay. in that circuit the relay will remain on for the entire period till the circuit is manually switched off. when connected to the computer this means that the two pins will be shorted untill its turned off. however the method applied to power on modern system is that there's a momentary short of the two pins on the mobo. as soon as it powers on the switch is released and they are no longer shorted. will there be any harm to the system if the two pins are shorted for long? that is my question now.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 28, 2007)

Regarding the circuit in *www.electronicsforu.com/electronic...l2003/Time_Switch-Mar99.pdf&title=Time Switch .Is there any way to shorten the shorting time of the pins?
If it is shortened for long the system will turn off i think.Haven't tried yet.

If there is no prblm with the length of shortening then that is the solution.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

that circuit is designed to behave like that. imagine what will happen if the time is reduced? the device will switch off and hence the whole circuit becomes useless. we need a pulse for a very short duration (in the order of milliseconds) for the system to boot up. that circuit can't be used unless the computer doesn't haf any problem while the poweron pins are kept shorted. now the question is how can we test if this causes any probs or not?


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Yeah this will do the trick u can make use of that voltage coming to the buzzer, u only need a small amplifier to increase the current to drive a relay.This  will make a cheap timer clock with good accuracy.


 exactly what i had in mind instead of the buzzer we connect the power wire of the cabinet power switch


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 28, 2007)

Does any one know whether there is any problem in keeping the  poweron button in the CPU pressed?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 28, 2007)

I dont think so................why not try it on a old comp if u have any.
Power button is to short the circuit & ones its short & remain shorted nothing would happen, re shorting it would shut down.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

@ajay: there are circuits for what u said but i cant remmber which 1s but there are various ways for that ....il see if i can dig 1 up .... for now i think we could use a gate even if it is high it will generate a single pulse and wont be affected of what happens next


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

how will a gate convert a cont. high to a pulse, imav??? output duration will be like the input duration. we need to generate a pulse at a specific interval to trigger a relay which in turn shorts the power terminals momentarily to turn on the system. there are circuits. lemme also try to search for them.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

arre 1 0 wala gate ... hai yaar waisa circuit padha hai par abhi yaad nahi ...

current is coming and it will stay high that is at logic 1 so the cpu will only get a continuous 1


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

1 0 wala gate? not gate? hey bhai.. no gate will generate pulses.. rather a latch  (single input flip flop made of not gates) will hold the value for long. and thats exactly opposite to what we want. yeah i know there are pulse generating circuits but they are too complex to build. keep searching imav... i too will.. hope we stumble upon something simple...


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

arre sorry flip flop


----------



## Pathik (Aug 29, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @ajay
> i went thru the circuit and it'll work. but i haf one doubt regarding the relay. in that circuit the relay will remain on for the entire period till the circuit is manually switched off. when connected to the computer this means that the two pins will be shorted untill its turned off. however the method applied to power on modern system is that there's a momentary short of the two pins on the mobo. as soon as it powers on the switch is released and they are no longer shorted. will there be any harm to the system if the two pins are shorted for long? that is my question now.


 Afaik in most systems the system boots up only wen the power button is pressed and then released.. Not if the power button is kept pressed.. Btw aint there any ic wich can communicate with the cmos??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

^^^ communicating wid cmos is not an easy task!


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2007)

infra yaar ... and gate kaam karega na ... 11=1


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah bhai, but the output will stay at 1 (high or low) meaning that the power pins will be shorted continuously. thats not what we want. thats the whole problem!


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2007)

haan toh buzzer ka timer toh adjust ho hi sakta hai ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

hmmm... we'll need two counters for this circuit then. the first one is for setting the trigger time and the second one is to turn the circuit off after say about 500ms (which is approx to a pulse). but it'll not be that easy to build!


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2007)

how about this ... i think this is perfect for a project 

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/4820/monostablewc0.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

thats a good start imav  some things which need to be taken care of. after the trigger is pressed the the cicuit turns on. but here we want the circuit to trigger say after 1 hour of pressing the switch and that too only for half a second. so we'll need to modify this circuit. but good thinking, imav


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Imav and infra red dude for trying ur best to help me.
Keep posting in this thread if u come up with some thing.

Still nobody cud come with a solution and I had wake up at 2AM today also.

Still nobody cud come with a solution and I had wake up at 2AM today also.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry pal... cudn't look into this matter. been busy wid my GRE classes


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 31, 2007)

Had to wake up at 2AM 2day also


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

sabr karo bhaiyaa... haf some patience....


----------



## hotmac (Aug 31, 2007)

a wacky idea
setup in BIOS to boot on any key on keyboard.Put on alarm on ur mobile and keep on edge of table so that wen it vibrates it falls on keyboard.bam ur pc gets booted. wen phone vibrates.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 1, 2007)

& in the process expect few more wonders to happen & everyone wakes up wonder what happens in the room daily at 2AM................................LOL
Seems a perfect plot for those cartoon films.


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 2, 2007)

.

.

.

Still noone there to help me


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 3, 2007)

So still no one there to help me.Me still waking at 2 AM daily to start downloading.


----------



## chesss (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you tried using task schedular to 'wake' windows from hibernation/standby? 

Even if your mobo doesn't support automatic booting, you should be able to wake your pc from standby at the very least.
Also try his *wakeuponstandby.www-dennisbabkin-com.qarchive.org/


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 3, 2007)

OK here's a cooked up schematic.The frontend uses the audio detector of the EFY wala circuit,which is followed by a one-shot.
Pin2 of the 555 needs to go down to atleast 1/3rd Vcc for the trigger to work.When the transistor is switched on by the buzzer,it should pull pin2 to near-ground and hence the trigger should work giving a 0.5sec(determined by R1&C1) shot at pin3 to which a relay is connected.
Use a small 6V pcb-mount type relay,cause the 555 can source only around 200ma.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 6, 2007)

hey one easier thing than this wud be wake on usb. hey ajay does the bios support Wake on USB feature?


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 6, 2007)

^ But then how would you trigger the wake-on function.He needs to power up automatically,doesn't he?Or am I mising sth?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2007)

idea is this: keep the computer on standby. then connect a "sacrificed usb device" - mebbe a cheap mouse. cut the Vcc wire (out of the 4). wire it up to a relay, relay is triggered by the IC555 astable circuit after a set interval. when triggered the relay shorts the cut ends of Vcc and the usb device gets connects permanently until manually unpluged and the comp. turns on due to wake on usb or something (i'm not sure how wake on usb works, so correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an ancient archeological BIOS and I dont have the wake up on USB feature.Please....please tell me some other way.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

plz post the chipset, make and model no. we may well find a bios update for that.


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 8, 2007)

Intel original 845GLVA


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

hey if i'm not wrong it supports wake on usb. u need to enable it by changing a jumper i guess.dig out the manual.


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 8, 2007)

Wake-on-usb doesn't work with any&every usb device even if the system(bios) supports wake-on-usb.
It depends on whether the device is capable of generating a wake-up event(for itself and the system) from a particular sleep state into which it goes during standby.Not all devices are capable of this.
Moreover the wakeup signal is typically a normal service event generated by the device.For eg a keypress event for a keyboard,a mouseclick event for a usb mouse or a cd-eject for a usb cdrom drive.Thus flash drives etc won't work.
So cutting the Vcc trick won't work.Instead use the relay to connect the contacts of the microswitch in the mouse which you click.However first verify whether the mouse supports the wake on thing...that is assuming your motherboard supports it in the 1st place.
But the better option would be to try out the circuit I posted.Moreover it doesn't need the system to be in standby mode.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

^^^ ok, i've never used wake on usb. didn't know that jus connecting the usb mouse to the port won't wake the comp. up. so i suggested stripping the Vcc cable. thanks for the info joseph 

edit: i went thru the circuit, joseph. thats a straightforward ckt  but hey where will we get an alarm clock wid an output jack?


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 9, 2007)

Well we won't find an alaarm clock with audio jack readily(if at all).So you'll have to open up and tap it from the clock's buzzer.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

rather... its jus that the alarm clock is used to adjust the time which triggers the 555 ckt. how about using a simple counter in its place?


----------



## iMav (Sep 9, 2007)

arre bhai get a new mobo ... kahey itna takleef kar rahe ho


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

^^^ then how will he get an opportunity to learn things??? these are small things in life but when u succeed in them, they give you more pleasure and satisfaction than many other things


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 28, 2007)

I plan to make the circuit which SashiJoseph gave me after this october 2 b coz Iam busy.On october 2 there is India-Australia cricket match here at cochin.I got a ticket and will go.So busy making banners and other things.

Before making that circuit I have 1 doubt.
The time piece will ring continuously till we press the snooze button on it.So if I connect the time piece to the circuit as shown and set it to ring at 2 am and if the it rings at 2 am to switch on the computer then it will continue to ring till I wake up in the morning and switch it off.So the whole battery will be consumed within 2 days.

IS IT SO? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1104&d=1188837333


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 29, 2007)

thats why you use the jack to mute the alarm. the pulses will trigger the one shot circuit. if what you posted was the case then the purpose of the whole circuit is defeated!!!


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought all the equipments that is required for sashijoseph's circuit.
But now the problem is that Iam not able to identify any of them.So trying to get help of a nearby "electronics GURU".Will inform wen it is finished.


----------

